

JS Libraries to give forms better usability - mikeyanderson
https://www.codefellows.org/blogs/the-ten-best-javascript-libraries-for-form-validation-and-formatting

======
SEJeff
I was actually going to comment on this before reading TFA and just say,
"angular.js", but they mention that. Good article

